# Carriage/threading auto stop



## DHJ (Jun 21, 2017)

Having seen several auto carriage stops with extension springs, I decided to try one with compression springs. Here is my Rueb Goldberg design, more of a proto type than a finished project of the day.


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 21, 2017)

Please keep us up to date of any refinements you make to this prototype. I like the general idea.


----------



## DHJ (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks groundhog. I tried to post a video of the stop actually working but the site wouldn't accept the vid. Everything works great and shuts off within a couple of thousands, the weak point being flex in the stop on the ways that I bolted to my old mechanical stop.


----------



## DHJ (Jun 21, 2017)

Auto carriage stop.


----------

